# Myler combination bit??



## PnO (22 August 2008)

I'm thinking about trying a Myler short shank combination bit on my TB gelding, we've tried for years and so have his previous owners to find him a bit that he's happy in, and we've not succeded 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He does dressage in a simple french link but when it comes to jumping he's a nutter!! And he's 18! I don't know whether it's anything to do with the way he's been jumped previously and he dosen't like the way i ask him to jump (which is not as fast as he can possibly go, which he wants to do!!) 

So am going to try a Myler short shank combination bit, just wondered if anyone has used one or what results they had?? 

Thanks


----------



## kerilli (22 August 2008)

some horses love them, some hate them. it's just a case of trial and error, really. i've got the one with the 02 mouthpiece, which one horse loves, he's great to jump in it, anything stronger he detests. also got the triple barrel one which didn't work at all on the mare, she ran straight through it. they aren't that severe, it depends how tight you do the noseband piece to alter the leverage etc. i find they're best used with softish hands if you can (if you're not being run off with obviously!), give and take more than a definite strong contact, fwiw.


----------



## Ashkadog (22 August 2008)

I use one for SJ. My boy is very strong and only likes Myler Bits. They must fit his tongue better. When I first used this he was like a different horse and it almost seemed a bit to strong( only a comfort snaffle) but then over time he is now quite strong in it again even though I only use it when we jump. I'm thinking of trying the long shank or a different strenth mouthpiece. Be careful the nose piece doesnt rub, I have to use a sheepskin round mine as it makes his nose very sore.


----------



## catembi (22 August 2008)

I use a myler bit for dressage &amp; the same mouthpiece in a myler combination for jumping.  If I jump in a mild bit, I get run off with quite badly &amp; if I jump in something stronger like a kimblewick, he has a hissy fit &amp; won't jump at all, but the myler combination works really well.

Good idea re the nose piece, Ashkadog as it makes his nose come up in a bump if he's been pulling, &amp; I've been wondering what to do about it.


----------



## PnO (22 August 2008)

Thanks for the advice, mostly positive! I think i tried the 02 mouth piece too kerilli and he likes, as Askadog said i think it gives more room for their tounge,  its just the action the D ring cheeks creates give me no control so as he's always been better in a gag type action bit i thought the short shank with the 02 mouth piece might work!

Catembi - i know what you mean about riding in v.strong bits, i had him in a pelham for a while but had the dentist out and he told me to stop riding in it as it was ruining the bars of his mouth and thats probably why he was having hissy fits! I really hope this combination works as it sounds like it does for the rest of you! I think i will have to ride in a sheepskin too as he's a whimpy TB who gets sore over anything!


----------



## suzysparkle (23 August 2008)

I used one on the chestnut mare in my pics below who was a nutter to jump. The myler combi MB04 was the only thing she took to. She would throw her head up in the air with any much pressure but seemed to like the combi.


----------



## PapaFrita (23 August 2008)

PF is _very_ keen jumping and I thought the short-shank myler combination might suit her... I was wrong 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 made NO difference at all to her usual snaffle and the steering was actually fuzzier. She goes really well in this;

The lozenge tom thumb from Cotswold sport







The myler is certainly worth a go, but as they're quite expensive, I'd try one from a bit bank first


----------



## NicolaC (23 August 2008)

I used one on my horse Indy for showjumping. I used to have to change his bit every couple of months for jumping, but with the myler combi he went lovely and didn't change it again.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (23 August 2008)

Finnus sounds like a carbon copy of your horse!

I find the short shank combo is great for stopping, but it can be a bit too much at times and he can bounce and object to it. Not found the cure yet, although have been recommended the Tom Thumb, also.


----------



## catembi (23 August 2008)

Oh yes, def get one from a bitbank as the myler combi is around £90 to £95.  I got mine from a bitbank - very helpful lady.  I didn't want to buy one outright as I'd already worked my way thru my whole bit collection &amp; thought the myler combi might be another one I'd use once &amp; ditch.


----------



## PnO (23 August 2008)

Thanks everyone - i'm getting it from a lady who lets you have them on trial and swop them as much as you want for a period of time until you find the right one. I'll have a good chat with her when i ring her this morning. 

I've tried the tom thumb gag but with a different mouthpiece and he took to it for a while but was never really happy then started to seriously reject it! 

God this bitting stuff is fustrating! Glad i'm not the only one with a difficult horse, most of my friends have had their horses in the same bit for years and they love it! I wonder if i'll ever find one for Oink!?


----------

